# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  چرا این برنامه عکس باز نمی کنه؟

## funfullson13

سلام!

در کتاب gtk که apress زده یه مثالی هست که موقع اجرا برام ارور می ده
logo = gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file ("logo.png", &error)اینم ارورش
undefined reference to `_gdk_pixbuf_new_from_file_utf8'اصلا قضیه چیه؟

از code::blocks
تحت ویندوز استفاده می کنم

----------


## arashmidos2020

آقا فهمیدی کلا این ارور واسه چیه؟

----------

